# 326 head work



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

I got a set of #140s off a 67 326 engine. I think they'll be ~72 CC (need to check) but that'll get compression of my 71 350 significantly closer to 9.5:1. First off, it seems as if Cometics are my options for HGs and that the Victors that are small bore are long gone. Any options I'm missing? Would really rather not spend $200+ to get some gaskets that are the right size and the Felpros that are out there look like a terrible alternative.

Besides this, what is the best way to go about porting these heads? Most people say to read Jim Hand's book on the topic, but it's markedly difficult to find these days and expensive when you do. Anyone got any real world suggestions? I know that the AIR injection potrusions are getting removed in the exhuast, I think I should raise the roof on these as much as plausible and am not quite sure where to go from there. The bowl/throat areas of these heads actually don't look terribly dimensioned overall, the pushrod pinch seems super tight though. As in I may need to epoxy in tubes for the pushrods tight. They are small valve heads which I believe were 45 degree seat angle, so does that mean I should get the valves back cut like people typically do with SBCs? What works for a valve job with these as well typically?

Also, they don't have the pads like my later 71 heads do for pushrod guide plates. Will I be cutting the stud bosses down, getting heli coils stuck in and rethreaded in order to actually run screw in studs/guide plates? Long term I'd like to have the ability to run higher lift cams and run this higher RPM if at all plausible. I know that I'm rod limited but you never know what the future will bring in terms of a short block. My goal for doing a heads and cam is 350hp or so with a 4bbl, headers and a good exhaust. I'm thinking that I'll be somewhat induction limited but 1HP or so per CID isn't an insane goal.


----------

